# Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters



## TilRoquette (20. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich hatte ja sehr lange das Problem, dass unser Teich völlig veralgt war. Zahllose Lösungsvorschläge und Maßnahmen sind gescheitert (siehe https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/31211 und https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32771 und  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32553 ).

Im Herbst habe ich alle Maßnahmen aufgegeben, den Teich sanieren  und einen Pflanzfilter einbauen lassen.

Seit dem ist das Wasser glasklar. Ich kann an der tiefsten Stelle (1,40m) jeden kleinen Kiesel am Boden sehen. Ich wollte Euch wissen lassen, was ich gemacht habe:

Die Sanierung umfasste:

Alle Fische (Farbschleie) endgültig raus 
Wasser komplett abgelassen
Schlamm komplett beseitigen
Neues Wasser rein

Für den Pflanzfilter haben wir ein Seichtbeet verkleinert:

2/3 des Seichtbeets sind jetzt mit nach unten hin immer feiner werdenden Spezialkiesel bedeckt.  Im Seichtbeet sind u.a. __ Schwertlilie gepflanzt
Unterhalb des Spezialkiesels liegt eine Spirale aus Drainageschlauch, der das Wasser im Sichtbeet durch den Spezialkiesel saugt.
Das Ganze ist in den bestehenden Wasserkreislauf zur Bewässerung des Teichlaufs integriert.
Zusätzlich habe ich noch einen (wahrscheinlich zu klein) dimensionierten Skimmer integriert. Mit einem Schieberegler kann ich regulieren, wie viel Wasser über Drainage bzw. über Skimmer gesaugt wird.

Das Ganze war nicht billig. Wenn man Zeit hat und handwerklich nicht völlig unbegabt, kann man das aber sicherlich auch selbst machen.

Aber: Ich habe nach wie vor Probleme mit Faden(?)algen. Bin mir aber noch unsicher, ob das nicht einfach eine Phase im Prozess ist, der zum biologischen Gleichgewicht führt. Schließlich dauert es, bis sich ein solches biologisches Gleichgewicht einpendelt.


----------



## jolantha (3. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters*

Hallo Till,
würde mich mal interessieren, ob Dein Teich immer noch so klar ist, da ich dieses Jahr meine 
Klärzone auch noch erweitern möchte. 
Ich habe ja letztes Jahr meinen Teich vollkommen leer gemacht, danach war das Wasser bis zum Frühjahr
auch noch glasklar, jetzt isz es schon wieder leicht trübe, durch den eingewehten Dreck, und den 
Blütenpollen, die vom Wald herüberwehen.
Meine beiden Filter sind ewig voll mit Schlamm, und auch die Uferzone kann ich schon wieder absaugen,
da da schon wieder ca. 1 cm Mülm ist . 
Deine Fadenalgen wirst Du noch eine Weile behalten müssen, da Dein Teich ja biologisch gesehne
noch ein Frischling ist


----------



## TilRoquette (10. Juni 2013)

Ja, ist immer noch Glas klar.  Die Faden-Algen nehmen aber überhand.


----------



## rease (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters*

Hey TilRoquette,

meine REDE !!! Kann ich nur bestätigen, ich habe meinen Pflanzenfilter in Eigenregie realisiert, bin super zufrieden, wie du schon berichtest sind die Ergebnisse klasse... Mein Teich ist 2,40m Tief und ich sehe ebenfalls jeden einzelnen Kiesel auf dem Grund! Daher kann ich nur jeden Empfehlen der ein wenig Ahnung hat den natürlichen Reinigungsprozess für sich zu nutzen... Aber wer will kann gern auch weiterhin Oase und co. das Geld in den Rachen schmeißen mit MEIST enttäuschenden Ergebnissen   

Liebe Grüße Martin


----------



## rut49 (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters*

Hallo Martin,
das kann ich so aber nicht bestätigen.
Jeder Teich wird wohl etwas anderes funktionieren, aber deswegen gleich O..e Filter zu verteufeln???
Meiner ist das 3. Jahr im Einsatz und es tut mir immer noch nicht leid, das Geld ausgegeben zu haben.
Glasklares Wasser muß ich nicht haben, geht auch nicht, weil meine Goldie´s nichts zu fressen bekommen und sich alles im Teich suchen müssen. 
Fadenlgen habe ich z.B. noch nie gehabt, Schwebealgen ab und an mal. UVC schalte ich fast nie an. Wie gesagt, glasklar ist mein Wasser nicht, aber am Grund (Tiefe 1,40) kann ich auch die Kiesel sehen.
Es kann also auch mit O..e Filter klappen.
Trotzdem: die, die basteln und tüfteln wollen ( und können) und dabei Geld sparen, sind klar im Vorteil!!
Leider bin ich in diesen Sachen nicht so bewandert und muß dafür leider etwas tiefer in die Tasche fassen.
Sonnige Grüße Regina


----------



## rease (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters*

Hey Regina, 

verteufeln ist vielleicht das falsche Wort. Mit Sichheit ist O..e führend in der Teichtechnik, keine Frage! Jedoch finde ich persönlich gerade als Student das Preis/Leistung Verhältnis in keiner Art und Weise gerechtfertigt. Sehe es bei vielen Teichfreunden die wirklich teure Filteranlagen gekauft haben und einfach nur unzufrieden sind.
Besonders die Herstellerangaben, was die Teichgröße und den Besatz angeht sind meist völlig unterdimesioniert und machen es gerade Teichneulingen etwas schwerer. Daher wollte ich nur auf eine meiner Meinung nach günstigere Alternative hinweisen  War jetzt kein rundumschlag gehen die bösen Teichtechnikhersteller  

Haben ja schließlich jahrzehntelange Erfahrungen und reichlich investiert in ihre Systeme... Aber als günstige Ergänzung ist die biologische Reinigung mittels Pflanzenfilter eine gute Sache 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## jolantha (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters*

Hallo Rease, 
bei mir würde es ohne Technik gar nicht funktionieren, denn ohne Technik hätte ich ein absolutes Schlamm-
loch. Bei mir ist durch den angrenzenden Wald der Schmutzeintrag so hoch, daß ich mittlerweile 
2 F, ilteranlagen laufen habe. Es muß nicht immer Oase sein, bei mir ist es Heißner,die genau so teuer
sind. Es gibt aber auch andere Hersteller, die nicht unbedingt schlechter sind. Als Pumpen
habe ich jetzt 2 von Osage, bedeutend günstiger. 
Die biologische Reinigung mittels Pflanzfilter kann ich also nur als Ergänzung benutzen .


----------



## Tiroler (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters*

Hallo,
als völliger Neuling (sowohl im Forum als auch beim Teichbau) würde mich interessieren ob ein Pflanzenfilter immer in einem eigenen - mehr oder weniger abgeschlossenen Becken - eingebaut werden sollte oder ob es Sinn macht einen ca 2x2 m großen Teilbereich der Anlage (der über eine 1m breite ca 2 m lange und 40 cm tiefe "Wasserstraße" mit dem Hauptteil des Teiches verbunden ist) mit nährstoffzehrenden Pflanzen zu bepflanzen.

Danke und liebe Grüße 
vom "Tiroler" Markus


----------



## karsten. (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters*

Hallo

es sind nicht die "nährstoffzehrenden Pflanzen" in einem zum 
"Pflanzenfilter" "ernannten"Bereich die die Reinigungsleistung vollbringen !

mfG

Prinzip Wiki


auch wenn hier von häuslichen Abwässern die Rede 
sind das die Grundlagen 



> Reinigungsleistung von Bodenfiltern
> 
> Wie auch in einer technischen Kläranlage ist das Ziel der Abwasserreinigung in einem Bodenfilter in erster Linie die Entfernung von C-Verbindungen, N-Verbindungen und Phosphor. Daneben sollen Mikroorganismen – pathogene wie nicht pathogene – aus dem Wasser entfernt werden.
> 
> ...


----------



## dragsterrobby (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters*

Moin moin,
ich habe auch vor einem Jahr einen Filterteich angefangen zu bauen. Im gleichen Zeitraum aber auch eine zusätzliche Filtertonne in Betrieb genommen.
Dann war mein Wasser Glasklar, sodas wir den schon gebauten Filterteich mit Erde gefüllt und bepflanzt haben, was sich wohl als Fehler heraus gestellt hat.
Unser Wasser ist zwar immer noch klar aber leider haben wir Algen ohne Ende.
Nun wollen wir im nächsten Frühjahr, den Filterteich der ja nun voll Erde und Pflanzen ist, doch als soches benutzen. 
Hab auch schon einiges über den Aufbau eines Filterteiches hier gelesen aber so richtig Plan habe ich noch nicht.
Der fast fertige Filterteich hat die ca. Maße, 9m x 1,40m und nur 0,40m Tiefe.
Anbei mal 2 Fotos, wie es mal geplant war. Wie gesagt in der Zwischenzeit ist es ein bepflanztes Beet geworden.
Ist aber das kleinste Prob. muß halt nur die Erde rauß, Folie besorgen, die richtigen Filtermedien besorgen und den Zulauf aus dem Teich und Ablauf in den Teich gebaut werden!
Was genau ist uns noch nicht klar.


----------



## Tiroler (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters*

Puh -
durch die theoretischen Grundlagen bin ich durch (und ich dachte vor 32 Jahren dass theoretische Chemie nach dem Abi nicht mehr so wichtig ist  *ggg*) nun denke ich jedoch über die praktische Umsetzung nach:

An anderer Stelle in diesem Forum habe ich mich durch eine Grundsatzdiskussion zum Thema "vertikaler oder horizontaler Durchfluss bzw. von Oben nach Unten oder von Unten nach Oben" geackert. Da war ich danach genauso schlau wie vorher...

Fakt ist offensichtlich jedoch, dass ich - wenn ich keine halben Sachen machen möchte - wohl einen abgeschlossenen Teichbereich brauche sowie eine Pumpe, die das Wasser des Hauptteiches über einen Grobfilter in das bepflanzte Klärbecken pumpt.
Im Klärbecken wird das Phosphat verbraucht bzw. umgewandelt und dann fliest das Wasser wieder zurück in den Hauptteich.

Ich baue also eine Mauer, die zwei Löcher hat: durch das eine Loch führt der Schlauch von der Pumpe zum Boden des Klärteiches und durch das andere Loch strömt das Wasser an der Oberfläche des Wasserspiegels zurück - fertig ist der Filter. btw: Welche Dimension sollte der Schlauch haben?

Blöde Frage: Was passiert wenn ich an mehreren Plätzen meines Teiches __ Schilf bzw. andere Pflanzen einsetze die das Phosphat einlagern können. Das wäre doch einfacher? Oder liege ich da falsch?

der "Tiroler" Markus


----------



## karsten. (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters*

Moin

wenn Du im Folienteich ... einen großen Freiwasserbereich, eine mächtige Substratauflage und einen entsprechenden Schilfgürtel bei geringem Besatz ohne Fütterung und Frischwasserzuführ hinbekommst .....

kannst Du die ganze Filterkonstruiererei weglassen 

dann funktioniert Natur 

Phosphat verbraucht sich nicht und wird auch nur in ganz homöopathischen Dosen von
Pflanzen eingelagert.
_Phosphate_ werden chemisch gebunden oder mit Wasserwechseln verdünnt

_Nitrat_ werden de-nitrifiziert und als molekularer Stickstoff veratmet...
oder 
mit Wasserwechseln verdünnt und ebenfalls von Pflanzen als Dünger aufgenommen

nur 
wird das Massenverhältniss zwischen Eintrag und Pflanzenwachstum in Gartenteichlein meist überschätzt. 

hinkendes Beispiel :
Zuckerrohr "Verbrauch" Massenverhältnisse (wiki)

C 106
H 180
O 45
N 16
P 1

vor allem wenn Biomasse (grünzeugs) nicht in Größenordnugen aus dem System entnommen wird

die effektivsten "Verbraucher" sind immer noch die Algen :shock

alle Filtertypen stellen eine mehr oder weniger technische Krücke dar um fehlende "Natur" zu ersetzen .

Ein fischloser Teich kann mit 





> ...mehreren Plätzen meines Teiches __ Schilf bzw. andere Pflanzen.....


 natürlich auch zurecht kommen
und sogar vor den Augen des Betrachters bestehen . 

mfG


----------



## Tiroler (10. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters*

Hallo Karsten,

Ganz Fischlos soll mein Teich doch nicht werden *ggg* aber wie ist es mit __ Moderlieschen und anderen Fischlein die angeblich (???) nicht gefüttert werden müssen weil sie sich vom "teichleben" ernähren - außerdem denke ich daran einige __ Muscheln einzusetzen.
Besteht dann die Möglichkeit ohne weitere Technik (abgesehen von der Bachlaufpumpe) auszukommen??

LG der Tiroler Markus


----------



## karsten. (11. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters*

Hallo

Die Möglichkeit ... besteht immer  

wenn Du sonst alles richtig machst !

Fische die nicht gefüttert werden kann man in der Nährstoffbilanz vernachlässigen
man muss sich nur dran halten 
__ Muscheln auch ....

ich meine ... kann man vernachlässigen 
außer 
man holt sie in der Blüte ihres Lebens raus 

viele Bachläufe sind für die Nährstoffbilanz eher 
suboptimal 

Stichworte :

zusätzlicher Nährstoffeintrag
Wassererwärmung
CO2 -Austrag

mfG


----------



## Tottoabs (14. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters*

Ich denke mir mal das nur __ Schilf in den Ecken des Teiches auch bei einem reinen Naturteich nicht zu klarem Wasser führt. Kenne einige natürliche Teiche....richtig klar sind nur die Waldteiche, welche nahezu keine Sonnenbestrahlung bekommen.
Denke eher das ohne die Phosphat/Nitrit und Nitrat Betrachtung die Schwebealgen bei einem durchströmten Boden/Pflanzenfilter auf der Strecke bleiben.

In meinem Flachbereich hatte ich nach dem Impfen mit Wasserflöhen dann Wasserflöhe ohne Ende, für einen mit einem Aquarium wirklich OK, die Schwebealgen nahmen aber nicht merklich ab... ich lasse mit einer kleinen Solarpumpe da Wasser aus dem Teich einsprudeln....
Das Wasser kann dann natürlich ohne Bodendurchströmung wieder abfließen.

Plane jetzt die Einsprudelfläche, also eine Kleinfläche von 1-2 m² mit 2/4 Kiessand anzuheben und dort eine Bodendurchströmung zu erzwingen. Natürlich auch bepflanzt. Ich werde die Grenze zum Teich etwas abdichten so das kein direkter Kurzschluss entsteht.

Was Glaubt Ihr wie groß muss die durchströmte Fläche sein .... für meinen Teich. Ziemlich tief mit geringem Besatz und kleiner Oberfläche. ca. 20 m³ Wasser schätze ich mal.


----------



## chaotin (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters*

Wie teuer ist so ein Filter?


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wasser glasklar nach Einbau eines Pflanzfilters*



chaotin schrieb:


> Wie teuer ist so ein Filter?


 Wie teuer ist ein Auto?

Von bis oder so.


Bei Pflanzenfilter, Filtergraben oder Bodenfilter muss man erst mal wissen was man will.

Ich kann einen Pflanzenfilter nich direkt zuordnen. 
Entweger ist ein Filtergraben gemeint, in welchem sich Sedimente absetzen können und in welchem Unterwasserpflanzen und Sumpfpflanzen die Nährstoff aus dem Wasser entfernen.

Es kann auch ein Bodenfilter gemeit sein, in welchem das Wasser gezwungen ist durch eine Bodenschicht zu strömen. In diesem sind Sumpfflanzen um einer Bodenverfestigung vor zu beugen und um auch Närstoffe dem Wasser zu entziehen. Die Reinigungsleistung wird durch Bakterien im Bodengrund zuständig. 

Jetzt kommt es drauf an was du möchtest bzw. wie groß du es bauen willst. Welche Pumpentechnik verbaut wird. Wo du die Materialien her bekommst.


----------

